# To Winterize Or Not Winterize Yet



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

I plan on taking our camper out for hunting season on 11/14, but the weather prior to me leaving has me wondering about winterizing or not. I've never blown out the lines before, so I don't know how to do that.

Below are the forecast temperatures.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

venatic said:


> I plan on taking our camper out for hunting season on 11/14, but the weather prior to me leaving has me wondering about winterizing or not. I've never blown out the lines before, so I don't know how to do that.
> 
> Below are the forecast temperatures.


 The day your leaving is the iffy one. A few below shouldn't to to bad. Especially when it warms up during the day . If your worried about it and it gets considerably colder at night , I'd take a 4 pack of antifreeze. More than you'll need and suck it into the lines and puke it back into the jugs if need be the next day. If your not familiar with that process , Have a look at your manual and familiarize yourself with the procedures before you gnly takes a few minutes. But for the most part the temperatures are not to bad.I have camped in plenty worse and had frozen lines more than once but by mid day all good again. If it freezes day and night for days on end thats a whole new ball game. Keep some of your cupboards open at night when the heat is on where lines might be accessable.That will only help the situation. Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

Hopefully the day before I leave I'll have the camper at home and I can throw an electric heater out there. Last year, it got down to 11 degrees while we were out there and the water wasn't working and I couldn't winterize it. Luckily, I already had an appointment at the dealer and I asked them to check and winterize it too. No damage to any of the water lines.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

As we will hit close to -35 C in the winter, that is NOT the question LOL!!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

[quote name='MJV' date='08 November 2014 - 04:19 PM' timestamp='1415481561' post='520313']
As we will hit close to -35 C in the winter, that is NOT the question LOL!!
[/quote

Yah without the wind. I did my time is Saskabush. Wasn't in the pen either lol. - 35 is a good day.


----------



## GRegh (Aug 4, 2014)

I forgot to blow out the black tank flush line and the temperatures have been hovering in the mid 20s. Am I screwed? I was hoping it would self drain. I tried to send a little RV antifreeze through the line to no avail. Even with a little pressure it wouldn't go. It's supposed to warm up a little this weekend (50ish), maybe I'll try again. I really hope that line didn't split. I can't imagine it's an easy line to replace.

-GRegh


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

venatic said:


> I plan on taking our camper out for hunting season on 11/14, but the weather prior to me leaving has me wondering about winterizing or not. I've never blown out the lines before, so I don't know how to do that.
> 
> Below are the forecast temperatures.


Blowing out the lines will be the easiest method. You can buy the connector just about anywhere...here is a link to one on Amazon

http://www.amazon.co...H18AG0PXZM5WWTC

Attach compressor and open the lines, one by one. Get the majority of the water out...until faucet is basically shooting out mist.

Should take less than 10 mins to do the entire trailer....5 mins with someone helping.

BTW...the temps you show, shouldn't have an impact. The temp needs to be below freezing for a few days in order for the lines to freeze. If they just dip down at night then go back over freezing in the day, you should be fine.


----------



## GRegh (Aug 4, 2014)

Got 'er done! It has been above freezing for the last few days and I managed to get a little anti-freeze thru that black tank flush line followed with a little air to hopefully finish it off. I went in and looked under the bathroom sink and no mess so I think I dodged a bullet there. Thanks for the info Robert.

-Greg


----------

